# Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k



## mns1188 (12. Juli 2013)

*Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Moin PCGH-Community,

gestern ist mir während des zockens ein Schraubgewinde vom Plastikrahmen durchgebrochen. Mein Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 hing zum glück noch an einer Schraube am Rahmen fest und ist mir nicht auf die Grafikkarte gefallen. 

Jetzt wird Ersatz gesucht. Mein Budget liegt bei 30-40€.

Ich hatte mir jetzt schon ein paar CPU Kühler rausgesucht und wollte mal von euch hören welchen ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Es soll später wenn die Leistung gefordert ist, auch leichtes OC betrieben werden.

ELK Alpenföhn Brocken 31,67€

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 36,74€

Thermalright Macho 120 31,72

Bin auch noch für andere Vorschläge offen.

Hier noch mein Gehäuse und Mainboard.

Liebe Grüße mns1188


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Mit dem großen Macho könnte es schon eng werden, ich würde daher den Brocken 1 empfehlen. Jener ist auch gut für oc geeignet

Gruß


----------



## TzeOdin (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

brocken


----------



## Scalon (12. Juli 2013)

Was spricht gegen Brocken 2?


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*



Scalon schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Brocken 2?


Nichts, aber der passt vielleicht nicht ins Case des TE...

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*



Scalon schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Brocken 2?



19cm Gehäusebreite sprechen dagegen. In der Masse passen vielleicht 15,8cm Kühler gerade noch rein. Ich würde da aber auch den Brocken empfehlen


----------



## mns1188 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten

Wird also der Brocken.

Liebe Grüße mns1188


----------



## Ratskrone (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Brocken kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## sowas1337 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

der Brocken 1 hat aber auf dem 1155 Sockel keine Backplate...Hab ihn zwar auch drauf, aber irgendwie ist es mir nicht ganz geheuer


----------



## Cube (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Dark Rock 2?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Dark Rock 2, ist ja nur verträumte 16,6 cm hoch das wird schwerlich passen ohne Blecharbeiten bei 19 cm Außenbreite


----------



## mns1188 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Budget liegt bei 30 - 40€
Und ja der Kühler sollte net höher als 15,5 - 15,8 cm hoch sein. Ich hatte mich jetzt für den Macho 120 umentschieden.
Der passt ganz sicher mit seinen 15 cm in mein Gehäuse und ist kaum schwächer als der macho hr-02.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2013)

Schon gekauft? Wenn nein, sieh dir mal den be quiet shadow rock topflow sr-1 an. Kühlt gar so gut wie der hr-02


----------



## mns1188 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Ne noch nicht gekauft. 
Du meinst bestimmt den hier. be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1, BQ SR1-46-120 - Hardware,
Der wär auch noch ne alternative. Ich schau mir mal genauere Test zu dem an.


----------



## Sanyassin (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

oder einfach den kleinen Bruder vom MAcho nehmen, wie Du ja auch schon angedacht hast.

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Ich würde ja immer noch dem Brocken empfehlen.


----------



## mns1188 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Was mich beim Brocken ein wenig stört ist, dass die Backplate leider fehlt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*



mns1188 schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den hier. be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1, BQ SR1-46-120 - Hardware,


 
ich meinete eher diesen: be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mns1188 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Hmm das Design sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu.
Ich werde mir den Macho 120 bestelllen, mit dem denke ich mache ich nichts verkehrt.

Grüße mns1188


----------



## v3nom (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für i5 2500k*

Bei Caseking die Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "eLoop PWM Edition". Geiler Preis für zwei UBER Produkte.

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "eLoop PWM Edition"


----------

